# Camera Gear



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Where does it all end?

:dunno:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Jon S. said:


> Where does it all end?
> 
> :dunno:


In a brand new LowePro notebook/DSLR backpack? Oh wait.. that's where it all ends UP! Got mine today.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> In a brand new LowePro notebook/DSLR backpack? Oh wait.. that's where it all ends UP! Got mine today.


There seems to be no end to the madness....


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

It never ends, Jon. When are you upgrading the darkroom?


----------



## JBss (Feb 19, 2007)

I only have 2 cameras and like 6 lenses right now...


(its sad that i say only )


i hope it never ends though :rofl:


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

One of my favorite purchases has to by my Velbon travel tripod. The thing folds up tiny, is easy to use, and is rather light. My only complaint is that it doesn't come with a quick release, which is easily fixable!


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Chap 11


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

PropellerHead said:


> In a brand new LowePro notebook/DSLR backpack? Oh wait.. that's where it all ends UP! Got mine today.


This is where it's at. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...UTF8&coliid=I16YI2E12KK23&colid=3SJMCLNDJKDSB


----------



## 325ic a beer (Oct 21, 2005)

*Nope..*

All mine has ended up in here..
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=productlist&A=details&Q=&sku=279101&is=REG
This thing has become a behemoth of a beast . It has to be tamed before I go on an expedition due to the sheer weight of it when fully loaded with tripod( Black alloy manfrotto w/ball head attached ..) It has to weigh it at 60 lbs. That'll keep you in shape just lugging it around.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

I have this one

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/384131-REG/Crumpler_MD0503A_5_Million_Dollar_Home.html

and 2 others.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

HW said:


> I have this one
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/384131-REG/Crumpler_MD0503A_5_Million_Dollar_Home.html
> 
> and 2 others.


That looks so :gay:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Boile said:


> That looks so :gay:


for when you don't want to look like a camera geek :dunno:

http://www.cambags.com/canon/300d_10_20d/shoulder/crumpler_5_million_dollar_desc.htm


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

I stuff all my gear into this:

http://www.ebags.com/jansport/equinox_special_buy/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=106754

I really like it, it was cheap, light, durable, has tons of pockets, perfect for lugging my gear around when I go day hiking as well as travelling.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Desiboy said:


> I stuff all my gear into this:
> 
> http://www.ebags.com/jansport/equinox_special_buy/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=106754
> 
> I really like it, it was cheap, light, durable, has tons of pockets, perfect for lugging my gear around when I go day hiking as well as travelling.


It's cheap for a reason.
It doesn't have padded divisions for lenses and other sensitive gear.
Do you carry lots of towels with you?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Cliff said:


> It never ends, Jon. When are you upgrading the darkroom?


I just got a new lens that is pretty amazin'.

It's about the size of a Bazooka.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Uh oh - smells like something in the 500mm range. Canon, or 3rd party?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Cliff said:


> Uh oh - smells like something in the 500mm range. Canon, or 3rd party?


The thing literally is a _Canon_; too large to fit into any of the above bags, it comes with its own suitcase!



Can't wait to try it out...


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Jon S. said:


> The thing literally is a _Canon_; too large to fit into any of the above bags, it comes with its own suitcase!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to try it out...


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon S. said:


> The thing literally is a _Canon_; too large to fit into any of the above bags, it comes with its own suitcase!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to try it out...


Sounds cool, man. And Kari doesn't have you sleeping with Lilly yet? You silver-tongued devil...


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Boile said:


> Do you carry lots of towels with you?




This is the one I picked up. Needed a carry on for my 17" notebook. Kinda limits the selection.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> This is the one I picked up. Needed a carry on for my 17" notebook. Kinda limits the selection.


An international trip (and the attendant weight restrictions for carry-on luggage) limits things even more. I used this bag to carry my notebook and camera gear (body, 3 lenses, 2 flashes, etc.) for my trip to Asia.


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Boile said:


> It's cheap for a reason.
> It doesn't have padded divisions for lenses and other sensitive gear.
> Do you carry lots of towels with you?


I don't use it simply as a camera bag. The reason I purchased it was so that I could use it as a travel bag that would double as a great device to lug my equipment in. I put all my lenses in little padded compartments I made from old 6pack coolers. Padding is great. Also has back padding so my tripod doesn't stick into me. I'd rather have the versatility any day.

Only towels I carry are the ones I steal from the hotels I stay at :angel:


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

At least you are deriving some income from this (I assume).

I have 2 backpacks (one small one large), 4 lens, I've lost filter count, 8gb card, 2 4gb, 2 1gb, 2 4gb USB flashtransfer thingies, and a backup HD just for pics.


This is all to pics of my kids in sportsuch:



I have talked to pro sport photogs with 20k in glass alone


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

lao270 said:


> At least you are deriving some income from this (I assume).
> 
> I have 2 backpacks (one small one large), 4 lens, I've lost filter count, 8gb card, 2 4gb, 2 1gb, 2 4gb USB flashtransfer thingies, and a backup HD just for pics.
> 
> ...


I do kids sports shooting as well.
What kind of camera and lenses you have?


----------



## 85mm (Sep 2, 2005)

Jon S. said:


> Where does it all end?
> 
> :dunno:


It doesn't. If you were ever any sort of gear junky than I think you'll find that photography will not help. For me I've noticed that it started when I had to cut back on my car budget to get my business going. I had kids and got really into photography. Sure it's not all about the gear, but a great lens and the right body make it much easier to get the shot you want. I went through a period of about 1.5 years where I was constantly trying new lenses and bodies from Nikon and Canon. I finally settled on a core Canon kit than started picking up a tripod, head, and remote triggers.

Most recently I started printing and got more interested in making my RAW post processing more productive. That lead to endless research of printing methods, monitors, calibration, Lightroom vs. Aperture, a switch from pc to a mac pro which lead to what the right hard drive and memory brands and arrangements were best.

But after four years of digital photography gear lust, I have the right set up (well after the new Apple Cinema displays are released). So now I'm hunting down a 135i coupe


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

Desiboy said:


> One of my favorite purchases has to by my Velbon travel tripod. The thing folds up tiny, is easy to use, and is rather light. My only complaint is that it doesn't come with a quick release, which is easily fixable!


I am looking for one to take to Dubai, Amman and Jerusalem any recommendations?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Ashe said:


> I am looking for one to take to Dubai, Amman and Jerusalem any recommendations?


i'm looking for a good travel tripod as well but it looks like i can't have one that's also sturdy enough for a heavy +1kg lens.


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

HW said:


> i'm looking for a good travel tripod as well but it looks like i can't have one that's also sturdy enough for a heavy +1kg lens.


http://www.amazon.com/Velbon-Ultra-...5?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1207760460&sr=1-5

together with:

http://www.amazon.com/Velbon-QRA-3-Quick-release-adapter/dp/B0002HMSGA/ref=pd_bxgy_p_text_b

You can usually do a buy together purchase for less than 120 shipped. Ultra lightweight, sturdy, folds SMALL (fits into my jansport backpack). Quick and easy to use, should be able to support the weight just fine.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Desiboy said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Velbon-Ultra-...5?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1207760460&sr=1-5
> 
> together with:
> 
> ...


i've seen that one online and thought about it. haven't actually checked it out and played around with it yet.


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

I was on the fence about it, but now I'm glad I bought it. Mainly, the size and weight are great. At first, the twist legs were weird to work with, but once I got the feel of them right, it was a breeze (kinda like driving a stick ). I haven't been able to find it locally anywhere, so I doubt you'll have much luck w/ that.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Desiboy said:


> I was on the fence about it, but now I'm glad I bought it. Mainly, the size and weight are great. At first, the twist legs were weird to work with, but once I got the feel of them right, it was a breeze (kinda like driving a stick ). I haven't been able to find it locally anywhere, so I doubt you'll have much luck w/ that.


they're available at a store nearby but not with the ball head.

i already have the gorillapod zoom as one travel option. but looking on choosing between something that's good for travel in a full sized tripod or the standard (popular) manfrotto 190xprob + 86RC ball head. but that's quite hefty in size. i was thinking about the 4-section giottos and or the slik 430dx as well. but seems like they aren't that popular and i looking to find out why.


----------

